# Home insurance



## starlight555 (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone managed to insure their house in Greece? What providers did you use?

I have been told that I cannot get home insurance as the house was originally built in the 1940s or 1950s, and for some reason that disqualifies it. Doesn't seem to matter that I tore down and rebuilt it stone for stone.

If I can't find a Greek company, what about a foreign one? Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------

